# Other Pets > Dogs >  Hawaiin Blue Pit Bull?

## Montie Python

Has anyone ever heard of this?  

I was hiking one day, and I saw some strange looking beautiful dog, pointy ears like a Doberman, looked like a pitbull with a longer snout...and the coat was greyish blue...I had to stop and ask the owner what kind of dog was it...and she told me it was a Hawaiin Blue Pitbull...Has anyone ever heard of it?  If so, can you connect me to some breeders, this is the dog I really want...

I tried googling it in so many ways, and I only get Blue Pitbulls from Hawaii...which is not the same as I saw that day...The lady could be wrong and the dog could be a mix...Geez I'm in love with this dog...

----------


## Nordinho

Yes, I have seen them before. They're very cool!

Check out these links:

http://808bluepitbull.com/

http://loyaltybluepitbulls.com/

http://ravenswoodbluepitbullkennel.com/

----------


## bubblz

_Do you have a pic or can you get one? More than likely it just a blue pit with and extra name tacked on to it. Since a Blue pit / Bluenose Pit isn't a breed any way. Just a color, just another way to try and make more money off of people who know nothing about them. These days Pitbulls have so many other breeds (as well as other things) thrown into them there's no telling what that dog actually is. On one of those websites it actually says their Pits come from America. So what makes it a Hawaiian pit? Even though the parents are bred in America, sent to Hawaii and someone else buys a pup thats sent back to the States and now its a Hawaiian Pit . Just another Pitbull with a Blue coat in my opinion._

----------


## GoingPostal

BYB garbage.  There's only one breed, American Pit Bull Terrier.  Coat color doesn't make it a different breed.  Blue pit bulls are a dime a dozen these days because it's the fad color, most are so horribly out of structure and temperment it's depressing.

----------

_zackw419_ (03-07-2010)

----------


## Creeptastic

> BYB garbage.  There's only one breed, American Pit Bull Terrier.  Coat color doesn't make it a different breed.  Blue pit bulls are a dime a dozen these days because it's the fad color, most are so horribly out of structure and temperment it's depressing.


Do you have a source to back up the temperament/structure statement for blue colored pits?

----------


## GoingPostal

A source?  Yeah google "blue pit bull" and try to find a single breeder that shows/works/health tests.  Anyone breeding for color like that isn't concerned about what really matters.  And I have a byb blue pit myself.

----------

_zackw419_ (03-07-2010)

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> BYB garbage.  There's only one breed, American Pit Bull Terrier.  Coat color doesn't make it a different breed.  Blue pit bulls are a dime a dozen these days because it's the fad color, most are so horribly out of structure and temperment it's depressing.


I have to agree to a point - the American Pit Bull Terrier is a compact, well muscled, game dog... and the blue color is a fad right now that is very popular with people who want a pit bull for how it makes them look... instead of wanting a pit bull for what it is - an amazing terrier of any color.

My beef is not on color - it's with the physiological attributes go along with the dogs that are bred specifically *for* that blue color.  I think many of the breeders that are specifically breeding for coat color only are breeding a dog that is so far away from what the APBT is... they really do seem like another breed.  Take a look at all of those dogs on the sites posted above - do they really look like pit bulls, or do they look like oversized, unsound mastiffs?

This is not a pit bull:

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...ricanBully.jpg

This is also... not a pit bull...

http://www.steelcityblueskennels.com...UD2%5B1%5D.jpg

THIS, IMO, *is* a Pit Bull!

http://www.stillwaterkennelsupply.co...s/Lilbit23.jpg

I went through 20 pages of google images of "blue pit bull" search - but I didn't see a single one that looked like the fawn dog here.

----------

Firefighter7457 (11-12-2009),malinois (07-18-2011),_qiksilver_ (08-15-2009),_zackw419_ (03-07-2010)

----------


## bubblz

_Ditto sekaiNdobes,..but more like over sized, unsound pit bull x mastiffs._

----------


## Montie Python

I don't think you guys understood me...

This dog was not like a regular looking pitbull, and i'm not talking about the coat...I'm saying his face was a beauty...long snout, and pointy ears like a doberman...Yes his coat was blue, and yes, she titled him as a Hawaiin Blue Pit Bull...But based on the description not his title, I was wondering if you ever heard such a breed.... 

He did kinda looked like this one http://www.stillwaterkennelsupply.co...s/Lilbit23.jpg  but with the blue gray coat, and ears were shaped different and his face a slight...just a slight thicker....

----------


## bubblz

_Still a pit or pit mix with a different style of clipped ears. The only recognized pit bull breed is the APBT._

----------


## sekaiNdobes

Thanks for fixing the links - after I posted, I remembered that this forums doesn't allow hotlinking... but when I went back I wasn't able to fix it.   :Wink: 

I'm guessing the pit bull you saw was just that - a pit bull.  

If I really wanted to "market" my dobes, I could always tell them they're rare Havana Brown Dobermans... doesn't mean that they are, they're still just red.   :Wink:   Or perhaps Kaylee is a super rare Sauron's Tower Black Ebony Doberman... but no, she's just a black dobe with really tall, pointy ears.  Tacking a fake name onto them isn't going to make them more rare, or more valuable, or more admirable.... that's what conformation showing and performance venues are for.   :Wink: 

Fact is, many unscrupulous breeders tack on fancy, gimmicky names to their "product" so the uninformed public thinks they've got something special... when all they have is a BYB dog that can't gain notoriety any other way. (side note - I hate it when breeders consider their puppies a "product" - that is NOT responsible breeding.)

Me, I'd rather buy a pit bull that looks like a pit bull - of any color, as long as the dog was from a responsible breeder.... no gimmicks involved in responsible breeding, and color is one of the last things a breeder should worry about (so different from snake breeding.)

----------


## littleindiangirl

It is unfortunate. Pitbull has become a catch all phrase for a stocky muscular dog that has a certain look.

----------


## bubblz

_Pit bulls,... people either love'em or hate'em. Its a lot easier for most people to point a finger rather than take responsibility. But I love'em, been around them my whole life, I have always had and will always have at least one as long as I can help it. But,...that's just me ._

----------


## dc4teg

i hate cropped ears......

----------


## SilverWolf

Have you seen the Canis Panther?  It was created by a mix of Black Great Dane, Black Labrador, Doberman Pinscher, and the Staffordshire Terrier. Not saying that is what you saw. But it is what I thought about after hearing you describe the dog.  You can either google it or look on dogbreedinfo.com.

----------


## Repfanaticlady28

No idea what a Hawaiin blue Pit Bull is, but everybody is correct...It's not a breed. This is our APBT that we rescued from the humane society. Her name is lady. And no, I did not adopt her because of her color. I adopted her because she was the most lovable, laid back dog in the shelter.

I was told by the trainers at an APBT rescue group that she is a very good example of what a Pit should look like...maybe a bit on the big side though (she's 70 lbs).

----------


## bubblz

_I know of Canis Panthers, thats my Coworkers dream dog. She has picks and screen savers on the computer at work and everything. They're good looking dogs but most of the ones I've seen look more like Dobis than anything else to me. But still very nice looking dogs and expensive._

----------


## 771subliminal

> I have to agree to a point - the American Pit Bull Terrier is a compact, well muscled, game dog... and the blue color is a fad right now that is very popular with people who want a pit bull for how it makes them look... instead of wanting a pit bull for what it is - an amazing terrier of any color.
> 
> My beef is not on color - it's with the physiological attributes go along with the dogs that are bred specifically *for* that blue color.  I think many of the breeders that are specifically breeding for coat color only are breeding a dog that is so far away from what the APBT is... they really do seem like another breed.  Take a look at all of those dogs on the sites posted above - do they really look like pit bulls, or do they look like oversized, unsound mastiffs?
> 
> This is not a pit bull:
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...ricanBully.jpg
> 
> This is also... not a pit bull...
> ...



the first two you shown are way overweight. 

the pit is one of the worst dogs when it comes to identification. which makes is cause for alot of the bans peole claim it was a pit when it wasnt.

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

i have heard several people say that they have a pit and when i see the dog its anything but.

as for color yes some people breed and buy due to color but so does pretty much every snake breeder out there and most of the people on this site too. as long as you look for healthy animals of the color you want its fine.

personaly i like the amstaffs better than pits even tho they are pretty much the same breed just leaner. and yes i want a blue they look to good not to want one

http://api.ning.com/files/IRPi3mD1Ya...h=no&type=jpeg

----------


## txball

I have raised and shown/pulled APBTs for 15 years and I have never heard of a Hawaiin Blue. It is probably just a name the "breeder" named them to sell them better.

----------


## Murbmus

I rrapist the thread is old but I was looking for the same dog. I think it is a Thai ridgeback. Just google it and you will see te pics of them. Look like pits with pOinty ears

----------

